# Question about Varnish Appaloosas



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Its not greying. Its varnishing. Varnish reveals more spots as it progresses. It does not erase spots though unlike what grey would do.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome thanks!


I love spots so bring on the Varnishing!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If you get impatient, just shave her and you will see where her spots will be as she colors out...:rofl:

("colors out" is the preferred term by many Appy people so as not to confuse it with a roan or grey)...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh interesting! I like the surprise of it though! I was brushing her out today, and she shedded a few pounds of fluff lol, and I was like where did you get these spots? These were not here before and I looked at pics from last summer and I was right! there brand new spots!
Lol

Ill switch to the term coloring out sounds fancy!

thanks!

<3


----------

